# Duda, TV con tubo agotado, ¿sirve?



## Fortivo (May 25, 2009)

Hola compañeros y amigos, tengo en casa una television con el tubo agotado, la placa funciona pero se que el tubo esta agotado porque cuando la enciendo tarda en aparecer la imagen..

 ¿¿¿esto tiene arreglo o va directamente al reciclado ?

Por cierto he oido que se suelen reparar con alguna bobina pasandola por detras del cono del tubo, pero no se ni como es y no se si me atrevere a realizar este sistema..

saludos y gracias de antemano.

PD Eduardo: te veo otra vez diciendome ''' detente! hombre de mala fe '''   DDD


----------



## rash (May 25, 2009)

Fortivo dijo:
			
		

> Hola compañeros y amigos, tengo en casa una television con el tubo agotado, la placa funciona pero se que el tubo esta agotado porque cuando la enciendo tarda en aparecer la imagen..




bueno si es que tarda en aparecer la imagen, ésto puede ser ocasionado por alguna falla en alguna parte del circuito, desde fuente de alimentación, barridos, sincronismos.... no porque tarde la imagen en aparecer significa que se ha agotado el tubo.... habría que saber como se ve la imagen una vez que aparece.....

....saludos


----------



## alexus (May 25, 2009)

el tubo se reactiva, con una fuente de alimentacion o algo asi:

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/reactivador.html

http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/montajes2/nota43.html

espero te sirva.


----------



## Garrulen (May 25, 2009)

Existen diferentes síntomas cuando el TRC está agotado: tarda en aparecer la imagen, aparece desenfocada y oscura, no se puede ajustar el balance de blancos ( si lo ajustas para niveles altos de video, con niveles bajos es un desastre y al revés). Si el tubo esta agotado hay poco que hacer, pero una prueba para estar seguro es sobrealimentar por un corto espacio de tiempo el filamento. La tensión eficaz del filamento suele ser de 6,3V. Mediante una fuente externa se puede alimentar hasta llegar a los 9 o 10 voltios (cuidado es peligroso para el TRC prolongar demasiado la prueba) si los síntomas mejoran, entonces no hay duda, el TRC ha pasado a la historia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 25, 2009)

En general un tubo agotado pierde mucho azul , poco rojo y menos verde .

Así que seguramente se vea oscuro , desenfocado y *verdoso*.

Hoy por hoy , son mayoría los TV que tiran a la calle con la electrónica quemada y con los tubos buenos , esparate y le hacés un cambiazo   .

Suerte!


----------



## Fortivo (May 25, 2009)

Hola amigos ! hos cuento, esta tv me la regalaron hace poco una tienda tecnica de reparaciones ((son amigos mios y me regalan cosas para que aproveche lo de dentro)) , bueno yo la enchufo y tarda por aparecer la imagen , la tengo encendida 10 minutos y nada, se oye el transformador como cargando la pantalla, si tocas la pantalla por fuera da la tipicas cosquillitas de la carga electrostatica (creo que se llama asi). no se ve que sale nada por la pantalla, voy a desarmarla y mirar las tensiónes , es una schneider de 21'' paronamica , aver si le encuentro la averia.

por cierto una pregunta : ¿ si no sale la imagen de alguna manera, puede significar que el tubo esta muerto? porque lo que me dijeron en la tienda esque el tubo esta K.O porque tarda en salir la imagen..

ya os contare un saludo chicos !


----------



## alexus (May 25, 2009)

tensiones, con ese de sol! jaja


----------



## Fortivo (May 26, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> tensiones, con ese de sol! jaja



upss lo siento, soy malo en lengua y mas escribiendo con prisas.. ops: 

un saludo.


----------



## Fortivo (May 26, 2009)

Hola chicos muy buenas tardes/noches  .

bueno primero he buscado el chasis de esta tv y es el 11ak19p4, he encontrado el esquemita y lo he mirado , he pillado la tele la abri, le di la vuelta a al chasis y he conectado todo con el chasis al revez pre-vista para meterle mano..   ( si pensamos mal... ), bueno , con ella ahi abierta   he medido tensiones, le conecte un dvd al euroconector y se oye la pelicula pero no se ve nada , esta negra  . este es la parte del esquema que he mirado con importancia:  



es la zona del transformador o transformador de lineas, he observado que ahi varias tensiones que no concuerdan:

1º, el punto marcado con rojo , (numero 9 del patillaje del transformador) , si lo mido en la zona roja me da de tension 145v, y si mido despues del diodo y la pequeña bobina me da 198v, tiene que tener por narices 200v en el transformador ¿no es asi?

2º, los puntos marcados con azul (numero 5 y 6 del patillaje del transformador) , si lo mido no me da tension, pero si lo mido despues de los dos diodos que tiene marcado como verde si me da la tensión adecuada ¿ pueden estar averiados los diodos? bueno puedo sacarlos para comprovarlos...

todo lo demas esta ok. tiene tension perfecta en la patilla 3 y 11, tambien el colector tiene tension.

PD: he notado que en la tv le han realizado varias pruebas , porque ahi puentes y demas no de fabrica, ademas le an remplazado el micro vertical porque se despistaron de cortarle lo que sobraba..

un saludo a todos.

PD2: les dejo adjunto el pdf con el diagrama completo del chasis.


----------



## Fortivo (May 26, 2009)

Hola amigos , he revisado ahora mismo los diodos de los contactos marcados en azul y estan bien ((o sea los diodos que en el diagrama de arriba estan en verde, ademas he remplazado el diodo del ba 157 que esta en la patilla 9 y nada sige igual , va a ser que si esta destropeado el tubo.

un saludo.


----------



## Garrulen (May 26, 2009)

Fortivo, si a la salida de los rectificadores del flyback tienes la tensión correcta, entonces es que esta parte funciona bien. No te preocupes por la tensión que hay antes del diodo, no se puede comprobar con un tester, se ha de usar un osciloscopio.

Comprrueba que la R611 tenga el valor correcto(alimenta el filamento). Por otro lada también se tendrián que comprobar las tensiones del TRC en G1 (0V) y G2 con un voltímetro de muy alta impedancia( varia según el ajuste entre 400V y 800V). Por último puedes probar a mover el ajuste de G2 en el flyback.

Suerte


----------



## Fortivo (May 26, 2009)

Garrulen dijo:
			
		

> Fortivo, si a la salida de los rectificadores del flyback tienes la tensión correcta, entonces es que esta parte funciona bien. No te preocupes por la tensión que hay antes del diodo, no se puede comprobar con un tester, se ha de usar un osciloscopio.
> 
> Comprrueba que la R611 tenga el valor correcto(alimenta el filamento). Por otro lada también se tendrián que comprobar las tensiones del TRC en G1 (0V) y G2 con un voltímetro de muy alta impedancia( varia según el ajuste entre 400V y 800V). Por último puedes probar a mover el ajuste de G2 en el flyback.
> 
> Suerte



Hola amigo garrulen, mira ya comprobe la r611 y esta perfecta a 2.2ohm, el G1 esta a 7v y el G2 esta a 134v, creo que ahi algo muy raro ahi no?

EDITO EL POST: perdon me falto mover el G2, estaba tan bajo que tenia la tension a 134v , ya la regule de 400v asta lo que me da 678v y nada... ¿¿no sirve el tubo verdad?
un saludo.


----------



## Garrulen (May 26, 2009)

Si he entendido bien tu respuesta, ya has subido G2 al máximo y los sintomas no mejoran. Entonces parece el TRC.

Tengo dos comentarios adicionales, G1 deberia estar a 0V según el esquema ya que tiene una resistencia de 1,5K a masa y no circula corriente por ella (G1 tiene un potencial más bajo que los cátodos y eso repele los electrones), comprueba la resistencia por si acaso. De paso comprueba también la resistencia de 1,5K de G2.

Es posible que el flyback tenga una averia interna y no esté dando toda la alta tensión necesaria. En ese caso el tamaño de la imagen sería enorme como amplificadorada por una lupa, ¿cuando aparece la imagen es normal? a parte de brillo claro.


----------



## Fortivo (May 26, 2009)

Garrulen dijo:
			
		

> Si he entendido bien tu respuesta, ya has subido G2 al máximo y los sintomas no mejoran. Entonces parece el TRC.
> 
> Tengo dos comentarios adicionales, G1 deberia estar a 0V según el esquema ya que tiene una resistencia de 1,5K a masa y no circula corriente por ella (G1 tiene un potencial más bajo que los cátodos y eso repele los electrones), comprueba la resistencia por si acaso. De paso comprueba también la resistencia de 1,5K de G2.
> 
> Es posible que el flyback tenga una averia interna y no esté dando toda la alta tensión necesaria. En ese caso el tamaño de la imagen sería enorme como amplificadorada por una lupa, ¿cuando aparece la imagen es normal? a parte de brillo claro.



buenas compañero de nuevo , comprobare las resistencias mencionadas amigo, si te digo la verdad no sale ninguna imagen esta negra como la noche y no se nota ni colores ni lluvia, vamos como si no funcionara....

saludos.


----------



## Garrulen (May 26, 2009)

Entonces es posible que no tengas alta tensión o directamente que el driver de los cátodos los mantenga a 200V. ¿puedes medir el voltage de los tres cátodos? si tienes la posibilidad es mejor con un osciloscopio


----------



## Fortivo (May 26, 2009)

no tengo osciloscopio  , .... y alta tension si tengo porque para manipular la placa tengo que descargar el transformador y cuando le mando el destornillador se oye un pedazo de chispazo que anda 

saludos.


----------



## alexus (May 26, 2009)

no escribas 2 veces seguidas! edita el mensaje anterior! sigo el tema pero aporto a medias ya que no se de tv´s!


----------



## electrodan (May 26, 2009)

Los mensajes ya no tienen posibilidad de edición. (Excepto el último publicado)
Solo quiero señalar una cosa, los transformadores e inductancias NO almacenan energía. Los que lo hacen son los condensadores.


----------



## Fortivo (May 27, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Los mensajes ya no tienen posibilidad de edición. (Excepto el último publicado)
> Solo quiero señalar una cosa, los transformadores e inductancias NO almacenan energía. Los que lo hacen son los condensadores.



ola amigos, perdon pero no puedo editar los mensajes solo los ultimos escritos ... y si son mios claro D.

lo que dije de descarga de la chupa o ventosa del transformador de lineas, eso tiene tension almacenada y que yo sepa es una bobina    con algunos componentes mas, seguro que tendra algun condensador, pues para poder trabajar con la tv, mi forma de trabajar seguro es descargando la chupa o ventosa del transformador de lineas, un destornillador con un cable a masa y listo, levantas un poquitin la ventosa ((ojo con el mismo destornillador plano)) y despues tocas los filamentos en su interior y se oyen unos chispazos, cuando ya no den chispazos significa que ya no ahi tension y esta seguro para quitarla con la mano y manejarla 

un saludo amigos¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2009)

Fortivo está muy bién lo que hacés , estás decargando el tubo y los capacitores del triplicador , igual te aconsejo que luego de descargarlo , te esperes unos segundos y vuelvas a hacerlo antes de retirar el chupete. Alguna vez me ha pateado un poco aún habiéndolo descargado   .

Suerte!


----------



## Fortivo (May 27, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Fortivo está muy bién lo que hacés , estás decargando el tubo y los capacitores del triplicador , igual te aconsejo que luego de descargarlo , te esperes unos segundos y vuelvas a hacerlo antes de retirar el chupete. Alguna vez me ha pateado un poco aún habiéndolo descargado   .
> 
> Suerte!



Hola amigo dosmetros, gracias por el consejo, tendre cuidado un saludo¡

chicos ¡¡ traigo buenas noticias , creo que sean buenas.... enciendo la tv para mirar los voltajes de los 3 catodos como me a dicho Garrulen, uno media 4v el otro de 5v pa 6v y el otro a 5 voltios, pero despues midiendo el ultimo note como un destello y mire para la pantalla ¡¡ ya se veia ! pero toda distorcionada, pues regule el G2 y el focus a lo mejorsito que puede estar, pero ahora se sige viendo tirando a rojo un poco y como si le faltara nitidez.

 ¿¿que pudo aver sido? 

no le veo soldaduras raras ni nada...todo esta correcto.

lo que veo algo no normal es el voltaje del G2 y G1, los voltajes no señalan como me a comentado garrulen.. el G1 esta a 4v ahora y el G2 esta a 325v .... , tambien ahora medi los voltajes de los catodos y estan correctos, todo de 5 a 6 votios.

he apagado el tv y lo he vuelto a encender y lleva 5 minutos y no sale imagen ninguna , tendre que esperar mas tiempo asta que los catodos calienten, pero si subo el G2 de golpe sale la imagen , se ve mal pero sale, si bajo y subo el G2 se distorciona saliendo todos los colores, si lo subo sale verde y si lo voy vajando da saltos entre rojo y azul....

 ¿¿ es verdaderamente factible arreglar esta tv? o ¿¿guardo respuestos por si me llega otra con el TCR bien.?

un saludo chicos.


----------



## Garrulen (May 27, 2009)

¿puedes hacer una foto a la imagen? Eso nos podría orientar.


----------



## Fortivo (May 27, 2009)

claro amigo aqui estan :


----------



## thevenin (May 28, 2009)

El control de G2 se llama también control de SCREEN, puedes mirarlo tu mismo en el transformador de líneas.

Cuando ajustamos el SCREEN y este no ajusta de forma gradual puede ser:

1. Que esté mal el propio transformador de líneas
2. O que esté mal el tubo.

Si me dices que tarda en calentar me inclino más por el tubo.

También puedes mirar si te cuesta enfocar.

Yo tenía una forma de ajustar el screen que lo dejaba bastante bien. Te puede dar una pista:

1. Baja los controles de usuario (no las ajustables) de brillo y contraste al mínimo. 
2. Baja el SCREEN al mínimo.
3. Sube solo el Screen hasta que comiences a ver un ligero cambio de negro a menos negro, seguirás sin ver imagen. Si como te digo da saltos o es el transformador o es el tubo.
4. Cuando llegues al punto donde ves algo menos negro, retrocede el SCREEN un poquito a negro de nuevo.
5. Ahora sube el contraste al máximo.
6. Ahora sube el brillo gradualmente. La imagen se debería ver correcta.

De todas maneras, si como digo al ajustar el screen varia la tonalidad entre rojo, verde y azul parece que entonces el problema es del tubo.

Nunca me suena esos cambios de colores y que el problema fuera el transformador.

Suerte


----------



## Fortivo (May 28, 2009)

Hola amigo¡ realizare lo que explicas y te contare despues , un gran saludo¡


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 28, 2009)

en principio no tenes color verde. 
Ese tubo esta muy gastado.  Podrias intentar reactivarlo. 

Un prueba dinamica seria primero midiendo en el KG (catodo verde) en el socalo del tubo que tension tenes en comparacion con el KR y KB, deben andar en 85v. 

Con solo tocar entre masa y  cada catodo  con una resistencia de puede ser 10k se tiene que iluminar el tubo con el color que estas tocando, si ves que el verde ilumina muy poco es muy mal sintoma. 

Proba y contanos como te va.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2009)

KARAPALIDA yo veo blanco en la segunda foto, y el blanco está formado por los tres colores simultaneamente  . Me da más la impresión que es falta de convergencia. Igual está piola que haga la prueba   .

Saludos!


----------



## Fortivo (May 29, 2009)

hola amigos, ya he realizado las pruebas, la de thevenin, fue realizada y nada sige = no se noto mejora, la de karapalida tambien , pero se ve que deje la resistencia demaciado tiempo y creo que me he cargado un catodo.. O_O, ya me doy por vencido y creo que tiene el tubo demaciado K.O. 

cojo la placa para respuestos y voto lo demas , creo que para la otra semana me dan otras TV para desarmar , posiblemente tenga mas suerte  un saludo amigos y muchas gracias a todos por enseñarme  cositas , que aunque no se recuperara la tv pero uno aprende mucho, muchas gracias por vuestro apoyo.

un saludo amigos!


----------



## electrodan (May 29, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> KARAPALIDA yo veo blanco en la segunda foto, y el blanco está formado por los tres colores simultaneamente  . Me da más la impresión que es falta de convergencia. Igual está piola que haga la prueba   .
> 
> Saludos!


Si, pero el "blanco" tiene pinta mas bien de rosado o violeta claro.


----------



## HIRHOSHY (Jul 26, 2009)

yo recomiendo hacer la prueba de inspeccion  usando un vu-meter en serie con la tension aplicada de unos 300vcc usandose entre la G2 y los tres katodos uno por uno,  luego de eso proceder a reactivar el color que este defectuoso,


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 24, 2013)

*un par de vueltas de vida​*
Como podrán saber mucho a esta altura los tubo sufre agotamientos de filamento y de gas. En el caso de este televisor es *el filamento* el que ya no caldea como lo hacia hace 20 años atrás o mismo puede que sea el flyback el que este generando esta anomalía, previo hay que tener una bombilla de 12V 200mA y la tendrá que prender a full (brillo puro) si no lo hace es porque la tensión es mala y si lo hace y los filamento están atenúes es porque los mismo están en sus últimos días... esta solución puede durar unos años a unos días dependiendo de como hagamos nuestro trabajo a como y en que estado este el tubo...

El televisor puede ser cualquiera como cualquier marca, modelo, tamaño. etc.

Al principio el problema clásico la imagen tarda en aparecer  tocamos todo y detectamos que todo esta bien miramos los filamentos y estan prendido  comienza la confusión. Estará agotado el tubo???  (no voy a discutir si la palabra esta correcta) la respuesta es *SI* el tubo no tiene la suficiente ionización que *tiene que crear el filamento*, mientra va creando electrones estos son absorbidos por la pantalla (como si estaríamos inflando un globo pinchado, tardamos en obtener un resultado) lo que tenemos que hace cuesta un poco de trabajo

Primero tenemos que sacar la dos resistencia en el caso de este televisor (miren, no todos los *heat* son iguales) una al lado del flyback la otra en la placa TRC 

segundo *puenteamos con un alambre* (patilla de una resistencia) la resistencia de 1Ω que esta en la TRC...

Tercero sacamos la resistencia que esta al costado del flyback la de 0,22Ω y en uno de los orificios soldamos *un cable de 50 Cm* y le damos unas* 4 vueltas* (maximo no recomiendo pasarse de 6 Vueltas) si los filamentos prenden a full como lampara de 25Watts te re pasaste .

y proseguimos como todo método empírico a ver que tales fueron los resultados en el caso de esta paso de encender de 2 horas y media a 1 minutos (mas no se le podía pedir ) tiene que tener en cuenta que la fuerza que hagan los filamento es la que determinara la vida del tubo 

Aquí les dejo una fotos para que vea los sencillos pasos del *TURN LIFE *


Asi es como se veía la imagen después de esperar 1 hora y media



esta es la parte trasera del tubo donde trabajaremos



Aquí podemos ver que es donde sacamos *la resistencia de 1Ω (circulo rojo)* que estaba en la *TRC* y colocamos una conductor puenteando las dos pistas de cobres



Esta es la parte secundaria donde sacamos *la resistencia de 0,22Ω* (la que esta marcada en un circulo amarillo)y de la pista que viene del flyback soldamos un extremo, *damos una 4 o 5 vueltas* y volvemos a soldar el cable en el otro orificio donde estaba la resistencia que va la pista de cobre hacía los filamentos 



Nos va a quedar así, podemos ajustar bien el cable de con una tanza de pescar o NO eso es a gusto



Esta es la imagen que se tiene al minuto, la calidad de la misma tiene que ver con la antena y la cámara del celular (muchos sabrán entender)



Por ultimo les comento lo que esta dibujado en la hoja de papel muestra lo que hice, en la parte de arriba encontramos el dibujo de lo que quedo: *una bobina interna del flyback, una bobina extra que se bobina por fuera del mismo y derecho a los filamentos* y en la de abajo lo que era, que tenia: *la bobina interna del flyback, la resistencia de limitacion, la resistencia controladora de temperatura del TRC y los filamentos.*



saludos a todos espero esto le sirva para entender como es que se arregla temporalmente un TV cuando el filamento NO esta rindiendo al 100% esto puede dar una enorme solución o una temporal hasta cambiar el tubo. 

posdata: para entender mas que pasa cuando pasa busquen en *San google HEAT  TRC*


----------



## fdesergio (Jun 24, 2013)

Bueno yo discrepo de ti en estas cosas:

1- El TRC NUNCA lleva GAS, no se de donde sacas eso, es mas el TRC esta al vacio, no se de que gas hablas.

2- Si bien lo que dices que haces deja el TV viendose bien, no dura NADA es por que lo que haces es calentar en exceso los CATODOS al aumentar la tension de filamento, esto provoca en algunos casos deformacion de los catodos y cortos entre este y el filamento que ahi si son problematicos, sin contar el agotamiento aceleradoo del catodo (NO DEL FILAMENTO) que este si en el peor de los casos termina abriendose o cortandose.

El agotamiento o baja emision se produce en el catodo y no en el filamento, al agotarse el catodo este termina llenandose de poros o huecos lo que hace que su emision de elctrones sea baja y por ende muestre ese defecto, cuando se produce esto NO HAY REMEDIO NINGUNO pues es imposible recuperar material perdido, si el problema de baja emision es por  catodos carbonizados osea recubiertos de suciedad si es valido rejuvenecer el TRC, este procedimiento elimina las particulas que impiden el normal transito de los electrones desde el catodo recuperandose casi en un 100%, lo que indicas de hacer realmente por experiencia sirve pero por contados dias, maximo al mes te regresara el TV con un TUBO ahora si muerto totalmente, personalmente NO RECOMIENDO HACER ESTO, es un mal trabajo ademas de irresponsable.

Esto de reemplazar el voltaje del filamento solo es valido cuando tienes un TRC en corto de uno de sus catodos con filamento lo cual provoca lineas de retrazo de ese color, ahi si se puede hacer pero teniendo en cuenta que el voltaje del filamento debe ser de 6.3V que se pueden lograr con un regulador, este procedimeinto si lo hago y funciona realmente bien para recuperar TRCs en mal estado. chauuuuuuuu


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 25, 2013)

un par de vueltas de vida

 esta solución puede durar unos años a unos días dependiendo de como hagamos nuestro trabajo a como y en que estado este el tubo...


(no voy a discutir si la palabra esta correcta)





tiene que tener en cuenta que la fuerza que hagan los filamento es la que determinara la vida del tubo 







saludos a todos espero esto le sirva para entender como es que se arregla temporalmente un TV cuando el filamento NO esta rindiendo al 100% esto puede dar una enorme solución o una temporal hasta cambiar el tubo.

aclarado


----------



## ESKALENO (Jun 25, 2013)

Leyendo el hilo me acordé de una Ansonic que tardaba mucho en aparecer la imagen y lo solucioné disminuyendo el valor del condensador de retardo.
Lo que propone SSTC, bueno, mejor que tirarla...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 26, 2013)

ESKALENO dijo:


> Leyendo el hilo me acordé de una Ansonic que tardaba mucho en aparecer la imagen y lo solucioné disminuyendo el valor del condensador de retardo.
> Lo que propone SSTC, bueno, mejor que tirarla...



Si tambien pense en eso, y  incluso me sorprendió los filamentos estarían en paralelo y 

​
Solo quedaba la parte en que el catodo queda  y la unica solucion era la emision de electrones por el filamento.  ojo que esto acelera el proceso de desgaste del cátodo. Lo original es cambiar el tubo, pero en este caso eran $400ªª  y como que al cliente no le gusto mucho la idea y dijo que me de tiempo para comprar otro


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 27, 2013)

ESKALENO dijo:


> Leyendo el hilo me acordé de una Ansonic que tardaba mucho en aparecer la imagen y lo solucioné disminuyendo el valor del condensador de retardo.
> Lo que propone SSTC, bueno, mejor que tirarla...



Amigo, a que le llamas condensador de retardo?.


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 25, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, a que le llamas condensador de retardo?.


OFTOPIC
Es que es un condensador retardado


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 25, 2013)

Seguro que se refiere a la linea de retardo


----------

